

Thanksgiving breaks Instagram records: Over 10M photos shared - dsr12
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/11/23/instagram-sees-new-record-during-thanksgiving-over-10m-photos-shared-at-a-rate-of-226-per-second/

======
aw3c2
Spam, proper source is
[http://blog.instagram.com/post/36359968655/thanksgiving-
day-...](http://blog.instagram.com/post/36359968655/thanksgiving-day-on-
instagram)

------
BitMastro
How many of them were photos of food?

